# Επειδή δεν είμαστε μόνο μεταφραστές!



## EleniD (Aug 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλη την ομάδα.
Μου έχετε κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον με ένα σωρό αναρτήσεις, με έχετε βοηθήσει στιγμές που έχω κολλήσει, έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα. 
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να σας συστήσω το καινούργιο μου μωρό, το (σχεδόν) νεοσύστατο blog μου που ξεκίνησα με τη δημοσιογραφική μου ιδιότητα: http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/
Θα χαρώ πολύ να διαβάσω τα σχόλιά σας!

Σας φιλώ,
Ελένη


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 19, 2014)

Καλοτάξιδο, Ελένη! Άμα βάλεις και εναλλακτικές συνταγές για μαμάδες -και όχι μόνο, όπως κηραλοιφή, σπιτικό κεφίρ, επιστροφή στην πατροπαράδοτη άρνικα, κτλ., θα σε διαβάζω κάθε μέρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2014)

Ώπα, άρχισαν κι οι παραγγελιές!

Καλοτάξιδο κι από εμένα (αν και η επίσκεψη με έκανε να νιώσω όπως ο κάπτεν Κουκ στον Ειρηνικό: άφωνος μπροστά στο απόλυτο άγνωστο).


----------



## EleniD (Aug 19, 2014)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Παραγγελιές δεκτές και μου δίνεις ιδέες για νέα ενότητα "του σπιτιού".
Οσονούπω! Στο μεταξύ, μπορείς να δεις συνταγή για scrub - που τη δοκίμασα αλλά μου βγήκε μάσκα...


----------



## EleniD (Aug 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ώπα, άρχισαν κι οι παραγγελιές!
> 
> Καλοτάξιδο κι από εμένα (αν και η επίσκεψη με έκανε να νιώσω όπως ο κάπτεν Κουκ στον Ειρηνικό: άφωνος μπροστά στο απόλυτο άγνωστο).



Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2014)

Μπήκε κιόλας στα Αγαπημένα!  Καλοτάξιδο, με πολλούς πιστούς συνταξιδιώτες.


----------



## crystal (Aug 19, 2014)

Ctrl+D κι από εμένα. Καλοτάξιδο! :)


----------



## EleniD (Aug 20, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Περιμένω ...επικοικοδομητικά σχόλια και δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες για θέματα που ενδιαφέρουν γυναίκες/γυναίκες fortysomething.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 21, 2014)

Διάβασα την ανάρτηση για την κηραλοιφή! Μπράβο! Παιδιά, δοκιμάστε την και δεν θα χάσετε...σωτήρια και 100% φυσική!


----------



## EleniD (Aug 21, 2014)

Ήταν καλή και η ιδέα :)


----------



## EleniD (Aug 28, 2014)

Είδα ότι η κηραλοιφή είχε σουξέ και σκέφτηκα να ασχοληθώ με κάτι ακόμη που δεν πολυγνωρίζουμε: τους σπόρους chia. Θα μου πείτε, πώς ο συνειρμός των chia με την κηραλοιφή; Ακατανόητο αλλά συνέβη! Αφού δυο μέρες τώρα γράφω περί διατροφής, είπα να το συνεχίσω αύριο με τα σποράκια. Κι αν έχετε ιδέες για ωραίες συνταγές προτείνετέ τις γιατί δεν τους έχω δοκιμάσει...


----------



## EleniD (Sep 5, 2014)

Τα σποράκια chia παίζουν http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/σπόροι-chia-γιατί-να-τους-βάλεις-στη-δια/
και Δευτέρα έχουμε και περί βουτύρου αμυγδάλου!
Αχ αυτά τα χόμπι, μου έχουν κλέψει το μυαλό και δεν έχω καμία διάθεση για δουλειά!!!

Σας φιλώ


----------

